# Please help me confirm if my new Samsung SSD 850 PRO's S.M.A.R.T is normal!



## vziera (Feb 19, 2016)

As you guys can see in the above screenshot, the current values are equal to the worst values. The drive was brand new in box and sealed, today is the first time of its use and nothing bad happened during its installation and the drive looks working good so far but why is the S.M.A.R.T showing like that?

This got me so worried as I already got the unit installed in my laptop by the laptop's official technician, the laptop is a compact model that has a non removable battery and hard drive so it requires paying an official technician to replace all the non removable parts if I don't want to void the warranty.  

The drive is made in China if it helps.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 19, 2016)

I see nothing out of the ordinary.   This is a 2-month old 850 EVO in my work computer.  When Current Value approaches the Threshold value you should start to worry.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't see anything wrong.  If you think about, its brand-new readings ARE going to be the worst reading in its lifetime so far.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 19, 2016)

Hide your serials... both of you.


----------



## Frick (Feb 19, 2016)

And remember the "values" are just that, values, not actual counters, and some of them count from down to up and others count up to down. The raw data column is where the actual counters are, and that super high number at the bottom is numbers of 512-byte sectors written, meaning about 45GB written so far.

EDIT: Here's some short info on the values if you want to dig into it. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 19, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Hide your serials... both of you.



Ok, i did that.  Theoretically what is the harm in exposing the serial number?  The device is already registered to me with Samsung.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 19, 2016)

FX-GMC said:


> Ok, i did that.  Theoretically what is the harm in exposing the serial number?  The device is already registered to me with Samsung.



I can access Samsung database and open warranty claim on your serial, like replacement, thus your serial will change numbers and thus loose warranty.

Seconds your serial can be used on fake china device too.


----------



## vziera (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you guys, God bless!


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 19, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Hide your serials... both of you.


Too late, I already RMA'd against them................


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 19, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Too late, I already RMA'd against them................



It's ok.  Tax dollars bought the first one and Tax dollars would be used to buy a replacement if needed.


----------



## vziera (Feb 20, 2016)

Update:

Samsung acknowledged the issue and recommended to send the unit in for replacement, why? are there even units that show the correct values?

"
Dear Customer,



Thank you for contacting Samsung Support regarding your concerns and inquiries. We apologize for any inconvenience this may be causing you. Yes according to the information you provided the results you received for this drive were not normal. We recommend to send the drive in for repair/replacement. If you would like to do this please go by the form below:



If you wish to have your unit repaired, please reply and provide a copy of your Receipt or Invoice along with the following information:

**All the Following Must Be Answered as Best as Possible**

1)Company Name (If Applicable):

2) Name (First, Last):
"

@EarthDog That's mean


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 20, 2016)

vziera said:


> Update:
> 
> Samsung acknowledged the issue and recommended to send the unit in for replacement, why? are there even units that show the correct values?
> 
> ...



They are drones told to accept anyone saying SMART is out of whack, your values are normal.


----------



## vziera (Feb 20, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> They are drones told to accept anyone saying SMART is out of whack, your values are normal.



You are such a breath of fresh air, thank you so much!


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 20, 2016)

vziera said:


> You are such a breath of fresh air, thank you so much!



Thanks.  SMART values were always confusing to me initially too.  I don't really understand them to this day other than the "raw data column" is the one you want to read, and it's in hexadecimal.  Seems it was designed more for computers than humans! LOL


----------



## vziera (Feb 20, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Thanks.  SMART values were always confusing to me initially too.  I don't really understand them to this day other than the "raw data column" is the one you want to read, and it's in hexadecimal.  Seems it was designed more for computers than humans! LOL



LOL, I hope our hardwares will last forever for money is hard to make, cheers!


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 22, 2016)

lmao there was nothing wrong with the drive lol


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 22, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> lmao there was nothing wrong with the drive lol



It costs money to train people to actually read smart values.  I'd argue Samsung does not have that money, but I know I'd be dead wrong.  I assume it's just a cost-anaylsis situation for them.  Better a few RMA'd drives that didn't need to be than bringing their customer support up to a level above potato.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 22, 2016)

If it says "Status: OK" then SMART values are normal. If it says "CAUTION" or "WARNING", then worry about it.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2016)

Why did you cover up the "Good" green indicator?  Thats what that is for


----------



## vziera (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys... only one thing left now, it's choosing which option is the safest on OS Optimization but I guess it doesn't really matter, I could be dead wrong tho.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2016)

Just select Maximum Performance in the OS optimization. That's it. Maybe a little space for OP


----------

